# BSA paratrooper bikes....



## ChadC (May 10, 2018)

hi,
I'm looking for 4 tires to finish off my BSA's. Does anyone have a recommendation on what fits and looks close to the original WD tires?
Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Mercian (May 17, 2018)

Hi Chad,

sorry for the delay in replying, I've been away and only just seen this.

For some reason it's difficult finding good pictures of 'War Grade' parabike tyre tread, but here's a couple:

http://www.warrelics.eu/forum/attac...itish-bsa-folding-parabike-bsa-parabike-6.jpg







http://www.warrelics.eu/forum/attac...-tyres.jpg?s=10a17aac488ce2e9f0beb8dff5d0a508

Tyre size is 26" x 1 3/8". I've found these apparently correct size, and close tread pattern on Ebay. I've never bought them, so can't speak for the fit or quality.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311002109082

Possibly these;

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112359138604

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=153023048304

I hope that helps. Let us know if you do buy them and they are suitable, others may have the same problem.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (May 17, 2018)

Thanks Adrian!
I appreciate the leads!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2018)

Grand Bois in Japan also sells 650A tires and tubes, made for them by Panaracer


----------



## ChadC (Jul 5, 2018)

I ended up using Raleigh Records...


----------



## Mercian (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Chad,

good choice, and Thanks for letting us know for future.

The bike looks nicely shod now.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

